# What dressing is this?



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Found a random bottle labelled 'tyre gel'

Gave it a try last night and was wowed, spreads amazingly, almost jelly like substance, red, and leaves a satin/gloss look to the tyres.

What is it?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Does it have a scent?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooh - I love finding little bottles like these.

I found a similar tyre product and all I remember was it being a 'trade' only tyre dressing, but a yellow liquid instead.

So, as you do, I brushed it on the tyre and found it very glossy initially, but it settled down into a lovely satin finish, and it lasted longer than an application of Gtechniq T1 :doublesho

I whacked a post on the forum, and got my answer - Autosmart Highstyle Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing 

... basically some wise member will know of it's origin 

ps - JB, what does it smell of, if anything?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Could it be this?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

... or how about this mutha from i4D?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Colour doesn't look right for i4d one IMO (I own that one)
Looking at Tips' photo again, it really looks like the VP one.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Case closed, perhaps?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

After some research...

I've got a feeling it's car-chem, same bottle their stuff comes in anyway.

I've got a random sample of some car Chem shampoo too, but it's not even listed on their site so could be two products I have that are still in process of testing

I acquired these two products from lee at bespoke car care who said they just turned up at his unit one day to tempt him, but he never used them


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm with Junior Bear. Great looking stuff, but lasts about an hour ..

T1 for the win ..


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Still there when I got to work next day lol

Gotta admit it didn't soak in like megs endurance does, but I like the sheen of it


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Still there when I got to work next day lol

Gotta admit it didn't soak in like megs endurance does, but I like the sheen of it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

dooka said:


> T1 for the win


^^ This - especially for the durability of this dressing during this summer.

Two observations on T1 if I may:-

apply T1 with a paintbrush and feather the dressing onto the tyre, it looks far better than sponging it on.
allow the dressing to dry at least 24 hours or more, and give it a cursory wipe with a paper towel to tone down the shine.
I'm looking forward to trying AS Highstyle sample, and I've also heard that Planet Polish are releasing a new tyre gel to the market. 
If its anything like as effective as their PPWS&S sealant then we could be onto a winner here. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a 50ml sample of pp's new tire shine, got it free when I purchased wheel polish & shine at waxstock.

It's not gel like, it's very thin and liquid like. Will give it a try next, a friend who got some too tried it and said it spread like mad and left a good Matt finish


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> It's not gel like, it's very thin and liquid like. Will give it a try next, a friend who got some too tried it and said it spread like mad and left a good Matt finish


Slap this Planet Polish tyre dressing on and give us some feedback please, instead of faffing with mysterious tyre dressings.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Will do when the current one has vanished


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Will do when the current one has vanished


Top Man JB - you are making the DW citizens proud


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Totally forgot to try the planet polish sample today, i used this carchem red gel stuff again! Love it


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Love threads like this it's awesome


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I just found a pot of wax but quickly remembered what it was before posting no fun in that :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope the Planet Polish tyre dressing isn't too brilliant, I've got one litre of Espuma RD50 tyre dressing to get through.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol me too! A years worth according to Gordon haha

Watch this space (next year)


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> Lol me too! A years worth according to Gordon haha
> 
> Watch this space (next year)


You could start going round car parks dressing tyres lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trust me, I've sampled Espuma RD50 and it really is awesome, I just didn't know what it was at the time of testing.

Espuma RD50 was applied to my Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 tyres, they will be replaced with Toyo Proxes T1 Sport soon and I've seen RD50 applied to Toyo's in the showroom threads. :argie:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks awsum I'm using perl at the minute and really like it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

... and I got four weeks durability from one coat of Espuma RD50 on a daily driver, see our RD50 thread here :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That finish looks great, definitely an Audi finish. must have took some buffing off though?

The general finish of espuma seems to be fairly glossy which I love.

Tempted by these tyres, getting good reviews!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

That brilliant Durability


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's funny as RD50 main appeal to me is the satin look which comes about after a few days or after an initial courtesy wipe to take of that bling. 

Most of all, its the durability of RD50 knowing that winter is coming.


----------

